
Shariff: Social media sharing buttons without compromising privacy - onli
https://github.com/heiseonline/shariff
======
onli
This project is maintained by the german tech publisher heise. There is a demo
on
[https://heiseonline.github.io/shariff/](https://heiseonline.github.io/shariff/).
It is possible to run a shariff-backend to let the buttons show share counts
(normally that is self-hosted, but I'm running one for all serendipity blogs).
And there are several plugins to easily integrate that into engines like
Drupal, Serendipity and Wordpress.

In my experience it works very well. This is a re-submit after it was not
shown here for a long time, and I got asked in the sharebutton.io comments
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12209595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12209595))
to provide an alternative discussion thread.

~~~
Halienja
Thanks for sharing! The strong backend makes it worthwhile.

